# Fred any day of the year



## cyclingsheep (27 May 2012)

Yesterday, I did the 4 Seasons challenge version of the Fred Whitton as preparation for the Etape Act 2 this year. Basically you send away a self addressed envelope and they send you a timing chip. There are two timing points en route from Coniston which has the start/finish dibber. Due to my late arrival friday evening I chose to stay in Windermere which added an additional 22 miles to the Fred loop. I took things fairly easy to start with, completing the distance was the key for me not setting a scorching time, and early on was able to enjoy the spectacular views and countryside. Near the top of the first climb out of Coniston I thought I saw some other cyclists but as I didn't see anyone after that first glimpse I thought I must've been seeing things. Then just as I started the Kirkstone Pass climb I found the back of a small group of riders from Sheffield. They also were doing the Fred but had a friend stopping in a van at the top of the climbs with supplies. They'd also decided to cheat and had done Hardknot and Wrynose passes as their first of the day, I had no idea what a great idea that was but I'd find out soon enough. Can I just say, Kirkstone Pass, what a fantastic climb, I absolutely loved it and the views were stunning. It is certainly one I'd recommend if you're up that way.
The descent would've been fun except for the cross winds and the cars slowing me down. From there towards Keswick was a nice ride with a tail wind along the dual carriageway section and some well maintained roads. From there things started to go down hill slightly, the roads deteriorated and then the first real testing climb of the day, Honister Pass loomed, with gradients of 25% this was merely a taster of what was to come. Newlands pass wasn't as steep in parts but I'm sure it had a steeper average. The wind was picking up during the day and it was pleasant to find it pushing me up Whinlater. Now at this point I was beginning to think about my stock of supplies. I had a nutrition plan for the ride and then being clever I chose to leave some of the supplies at my B&B thinking I wouldn't need them, bad move. As I needed to start feeding more often I was having to cut back. For the next 20 miles I was beginning to suffer and Cold Fell Pass, which wasn't the highest climb of the day, was the climb that just kept on giving. Just when I thought I'd started to descend it started climbing again. Finally I made it over the top and at the base was the penultimate timing point where I was told I could get supplies but everything was closed. Thankfully some friendly locals filled my water bottles (one of which I dumped over my head which was starting to boil) and I continued in a bad way. At this point I want to give a shout out to Robert Copley, without whose help I think I'd have been calling a taxi. Who is he you ask? He is effectively the founder of Gosforth which had an actual open newsagent, so resupplied and fuelled with caffeine I continued on towards the vicious climb that is Hardknot. Nothing quite prepares you for the view of cars creeping up the 33% inclines and I was beginning to wish I had a triple with mtb gearing. On my way up I was getting encouragement from drivers coming down but also a nasty headwind and I knew I was in trouble. Two thirds of the way up cramp started to set in and I had to concede that this hill had beaten me. A rather ungainly dismount on my part, thankfully only viewed by a few sheep who promised not to tell, caused a slight mechanical which I didn't notice until I finished the descent but I continued the climb once I'd given the legs a rub. The road down from the top is a seriously hairy descent and you get a view up the valley of the last pass of the day, Wrynose. Sadly the entire ride along the valley I was being hit directly in the face by a 32 mile an hour headwind (according to the Met office), this was particularly soul destroying and I almost came to a standstill on the Wrynose climb. My little mechanical was my front mech wasn't allowing me to shift onto my big ring but at this point I don't think it would have mattered as I really had nothing left. I crawled back into Coniston and timed myself out but still had another 11 miles back to my HQ following part of the same route I'd started on 10hrs earlier. During that time someone had made the climbs a lot steeper and stolen 30rpm out of my legs. All in all it took me 11 and a half hours (including stops) to cover 134 miles and 4000m of climbing (9 1/2hrs to do the actual Fred challenge).
Things I've learnt from this effort; I can complete the distance, I descend faster on my hoods than on the drops and carry as much food as you can stuff into your pockets if you're riding solo.
I have to go back to beat Hardknot but maybe not this week.


----------



## dan_bo (27 May 2012)

Chapeau! Thanks for a very readable report- now go and have 7 mars bars.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2012)

that sounds like a lot of fun , now go and take a rest


----------

